# Les fuites de lumières sont encores présentes...



## Pierre_MM (5 Novembre 2012)

Bonjour,

Heureux processeur d'un iPad Mini et d'un ancien iPad 2 qui avait des fuites de lumière...

Je suis forcé de constater des fuites aussi sur l'iPad Mini. Elles sont très discrètes enfin plutôt elle est et je ne l'aurai peut-être pas vu si je n'étais pas au courant de ses fuites sur les iPad.

Le problème est surement atténué mais il reste encore des efforts à faire !

Et vous alors, vous avez regarder sur un fond noir et dans le... Noir aussi ? En regardant un film par exemple ?


----------

